# My New Avatar



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Not sure why, but I started to let my mind wonder as I sat at my kitchen table and I started thinking about how much I loved the cartoon Thundercats as a kid. Then, for a split second, I pictured Lion-O with a cigar in his mouth and I knew I had to kill the next five minutes and make that happen. I loved it so much that I have made it my avatar. hahahaha

Here is a bigger picture of it. I did it in about 30 seconds with Microsoft Paint so don't judge it too bad. It looks better small anyway. 









Now he is complete! :rockon:

By the way, a few years ago, I also had a company make me a custom hood ornament for my Dodge Charger. I have always hated the ram head that Dodge used as that looked more like a truck emblem to me. So I had this company make me a new one using the Thundercats logo.

Here it is on my car:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Not many Thumdercats fans on here, eh? You guys missed out!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I totally remember that cartoon.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was getting worried the thunder cats underwear was next....


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

LOL - if they made boxers with the Thundercats logo, I would totally rock them...and not post pictures.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I would have been a bigger fan, but... Snarf.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's awesome!
I have fond memories of thundercats as well.

I heard they remade it, but I'm not willing/brave enough to seek it out in fear that it'll smash all my wonderful memories.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

you sir made my night. Now I gotta get my ass to bed!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> LOL - if they made boxers with the Thundercats logo, I would totally rock them...and not post pictures.


I took the above statement as a challenge........we expect to see pictures........of the delivery confirmation number I mean!

Normal disclaimer: Not affiliated....just googling at 4:30 am EST
After a little more looking, not sure these are available but...









But these are:at http://www.cafepress.com/+boxer_shorts,563345304


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Challenge accepted, Tony. Order details are below:


Order number: 162520303

Here's what we're making for you:

Qty	Product ID	Item	Total
1	563345304	Boxer Shorts	$16.00
 
 	Subtotal	$16.00
 	Shipping	$5.25
 	Tax	$0.00
 	Total	$21.25


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Tan18_01 said:


> I heard they remade it, but I'm not willing/brave enough to seek it out in fear that it'll smash all my wonderful memories.


yeah, it's on Cartoon Network and it's not as good. They updated the characters and even took away Lion-O's hair. Very anime too.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was hoping for briefs..... wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, yeah!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> Challenge accepted, Tony. Order details are below:
> 
> Order number: 162520303
> 
> ...


Cool.....just please keep in mind.....pictures of the drawers would be fine....BUT NOT MODELED!!II


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

5point0 said:


> Cool.....just please keep in mind.....pictures of the drawers would be fine....BUT NOT MODELED!!II


I'm worried we're going to see them at a pipe club meeting.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I'm worried we're going to see them at a pipe club meeting.


Don't act like you're not excited, Tommy!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

bwhite220 said:


> Don't act like you're not excited, Tommy!


Okay, maybe there's a little tingling.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember watching the Thundercats..... haven't thought about them in 20 odd years.....funny how things are brought up and a vivid memory comes back. Pretty cool looking car in your post as well....


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Hey Tony, tracking number is (UPS) 9102901029887239215536. Pictures soon.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> yeah, it's on Cartoon Network and it's not as good. They updated the characters and even took away Lion-O's hair. Very anime too.


I'm late to the party on this one but WTF? How can he be LION-O without a mane? Just doesn't make sense...

Tony, good find on the boxers. Those are sweet!

Brandon, if you wear them to the pipe club, proof, including reaction pics of other members, is required. :lol:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

NICE AVATAR! I loved Thundercats as a kid. I also loved Silverhawks, but no one else seems to remember that show. I mean come on, you can't beat an electric guitar laser cannon can you?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> Hey Tony, tracking number is (UPS) 9102901029887239215536. Pictures soon.


Awesom!......remember photos of the product, fine......you modeling.......NOT FINE!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Tony asked me tonight in Chat if these ever came in and they did. They look MUCH worse in person than they do online. I'll get a pic up later (hopefully).


----------

